# OSP 01/07



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hit OSP today got there around 8am and left at 3 pm. Ice was 3" of good black ice. Must of been 500 people out there today. Okay probably 30 as people came and left. Fished 7.5-8 fow. Caught atleast 60-70 gills with about every fourth being a keeper. Got to try out my new Palm rod but didn't get to test my new Jaw Jackers as I forgot the loops for the triggers. On my way home drove by Nimi. There were 2 shanties up by C-1 one north of the ramp and the other south of it. There was 1 shanty at C-5 and had been a couple others out there from the shanty drag marks and holes. Did NOT check ice at Nimi so not sure how thick it was.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Those weren't shanties at C-1, they are duck blinds. Thanks for the report, but anyone going to C-1 should be extremely careful as the shore and bay by the parking lot were all open water just three days ago!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hit OSP too from 7:30am-3:30pm. Fished with Nixmkt Tom, Buckeyze11 Dan, Quicktafix1 Ed along with my nephew (Mark), Son (Nathan), his girlfriend (McHaley) and Matt. My first 4 fish were: Bass, Perch, Crappie & Bluegill. Dont think I've hit that sort of species run in a long time. Gills all day long. Did catch 1 really really nice bull Bluegill, 1 Fat Perch and1 Crappie. Didnt do a count, but know it'll be 75+. MAGGOTS. 10-12 FOW. Nuthin on Minnows. It was a tad nippy ourt there.




























A shanty was almost a requirement. Those without a shanty didnt stay long. .The Dinks are going into my garden to feed my Tomato & Pepper Plants. Yeah it was a circus out there with 20+ shanty's, but didn't see any idiots, stupid shennanigans or hooligans out there.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Are those the "Three Amigos"?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Swone never seen a red cloth duck blind before.


----------

